# Tamoxifen and thin lining



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi,

I'm not sure if anyone can help me.... 
I'm 6dp5dt with all the signs AF is coming
I feel sad but I also expect it and genuinely don't think I will get anywhere until everyone stops pretending a 7mm lining is "fine". 

I appreciate women do get BFP at this level and lower but they are much more rare.
I read one article that suggests lining above 9mm has 40 something percent chance of success and below is about 11 percent 

I'm going to press for trying a tamoxifen cycle after all the feedback I have had or read from women who have used it and either got BFP. Or at least got their best lining yet!

But what worries me is I can't see anything anywhere about using tamoxifen on a full cycle with EC etc? Only with frosties? 

Dudders - if you're reading this... I think you mentioned that one of the articles you sent me used tamoxifen on a full fresh cycle? But the only link I can open is the Chinese study "omics" one....

That doesn't specify as far as I can see?
It just says 20mg from CD2 for 5 days but doesn't specify whether buserelin or stims were also in use? 

I couldn't open the other link , just kept failing?

So I'm really not sure if or how tamoxifen could help me on my next round as I need full fresh cycle again with egg collection?

Any thoughts welcomed!
I'm desperate! 

As my signature shows I've now had two transfers and two cancellations
My lining has never got out of the 7s
On this FET I was taking aspirin and also 3(!) patches every other day...
To put that into context I believe progynova has 2mg estrogen in each tablet and the patches have 100! So even on 300mg of estrogen I still only made 7.2mm

X


----------

